# For Lucky13 (and other Catalina lovers)



## Marcel (May 26, 2014)

"Volkel in de wolken" is a little airshow near the NATO airbase of Volkel. It's mainly focussed on entertaining people with aerobatics and nifty little airplanes. But this beauty also sailed by. Enjoy:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2014)

Nice shots Marcel. It looks like the starboard wing sponson was being a little uncooperative.


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nice shots Marcel. It looks like the starboard wing sponson was being a little uncooperative.



Well, I think they did that on purpose. Sometimes the other was out as well and sometimes they were both in.

As for the pics. It was a great day, sun and all, but unfortunately the sun was in the wrong spot for pictures. The quality is not what I'm used to. Still nice, however.

Played with gif:


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2014)

Great pics Marcel!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2014)

Great shots Marcel!


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2014)

Great shots of a graceful bird. Thanks Marcel.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2014)

What a nice treat, thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2014)

Very nice, something a little different in terms of markings. Two thumbs up.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice, Marcel. I remember that aircraft when it wore its camouflage scheme with the orange triangles, very distinctive.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2014)

And this just in:

Wreckage of missing plane found almost 56 years after mystery disappearance - Asia - World - The Independent

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice find Mr Malby. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2014)

View attachment 264168


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Very nice, Marcel. I remember that aircraft when it wore its camouflage scheme with the orange triangles, very distinctive.


Yes, I made pictures of the bird back than in the old analogue age. I should scan them and post them....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice shots Marcel.


----------

